# Solomon Cutner



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Have you heard of him?
What do you think of him?


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Great pianist. Listen to his Hammerklavier sonata.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I have some of his Beethoven. As soon as I adjust to the sound, I think it's great. 

Didn't he do something like terracing dymanics, where one hand plays softer than the other?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> Have you heard of him?
> What do you think of him?


Let's get one thing right from the start,he did not use his full name on records,concert programmes or on anything else---he wished to be and was known as just Solomon.
He was a very fine pianist indeed but his career was cut short by a stroke.
I note that many of his recordings are available on CD.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Phenomenally fine musician of great integrity, and by reports, wickedly difficult to get along with.

One of the finest Beethoven 4th Piano concerto recordings I've heard, wonderful and highly intelligent playing.

Yes, if just discovered by a young whippersnapper, the man as musician is 'Legendary.'


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I think his Beethoven is essential listen! His Chopin is very thoughtful, his Schumann and Brahms effective, I'm not that taken by his Mozart! His version of Bliss concerto is still my favourite! 

He is one of my Top 10 favourite pianists!

/ptr


----------

